# Questions for 2.0 ABA turbo into mk2



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have the Kinetic stage 2 kit as seen in this pic:









Here is a pic of the crossflow I swapped into my A2 gti (wiring's a little cleaner now):









I installed the corrado VR6 airbox because I didn't want a hot air intake cone and I don't like the increase in noise it provides either, but I am concerned about the room in that area when I go to install the turbo. I've see pics of the turbo installed in mk3's (since the kit is designed for a mk3) and there are 2 tubes that need to run into that area, see photo:









So, am I smoking crack thinking I'm going to be able to keep the corrado box? Or, does it look like I'll just need some more/different tubing to bring it up to the mating area on the box?
The second thing I wanted to ask is what to expect running the pipe seen on the left that goes down by the passenger fender rail. I've looked down there a few times and it looks like there might be an issue with the crossmember interfering. Is this going to be the case?
On the driver's side, it also looks like I might be running into some space trouble where the piping goes down from the turbo to the IC. The bracket for the power steering resevoir seems like it sticks out more than the mk3 one did, so try to make a new bracket to bring it closer to the rail? Run more bends in the piping? Delete PS (please, no!!!)
Last thing, I know mounting the IC seems to be a different process depending on which IC you have and how your piping runs, and what kind of bumpers you have. However, I'd like to know do you mount the IC first and then run the piping? Theoretically, that makes sense, but I just don't want to be cutting a bunch of crap out so I can fit the IC in, to find that it's sitting in a place that no amount of bends in the piping can get to.

TIA


----------



## GTI 8VALVE TURBO (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Questions for 2.0 ABA turbo into mk2 (bossmk2)*

there are many ways to do this.Yes MKIII turbo kit fits into MKII.Mock up IC and pipes but leave clamps loose until marked for final fit.








sounds like you want to retain the airbox pretty bad, might have to rethink it.Any more info as to your final goal?


----------



## GTI 8VALVE TURBO (Jun 19, 2007)

next time i will include smaller pics, sorry


----------



## GTI 8VALVE TURBO (Jun 19, 2007)

the kit in my car is from atp 4-5 years ago, but car is running ext wastegate and vents to atmosphere,also BV is not recirc.Car runs on sds standalone. Motor is fully built and balanced.This is what I would consider a very extreme daily driver.Car Runs one bar and loves it.let me know if I can help.Time is a little scarce, 6 month old daughter
keeps me pretty buisy


----------



## GTI 8VALVE TURBO (Jun 19, 2007)

drivers side cluttered due to g60 trans swap


----------

